# Hardware Sha 256, does it exist ?



## gizah (Jun 25, 2011)

Are there any cards capable of doing hardware sha256 operations and supported by FreeBSD using the cryptodev system ?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 27, 2011)

crypto(4)
aesni(4)
glxsb(4)
hifn(4)
padlock(4)
ubsec(4)


----------

